# Practice Posting >  Moving previously uploaded files (jpg) from the HOME folder into a new folder ?

## gatz

How do you MOVE uploaded files (jpg) from the HOME folder into a new sub-folder ?
I had uploaded some jpgs for posting a thread previously. All worked OK. 
And I've been able to make a new folder under HOME, as I want to keep those pics separate.
But ! Problem is; how do you MOVE the files in the HOME folder into the new (sub) folder.
Select by checking the little box and right-click doesn't bring up anything.
Drag and Drop doesn't work.

What the ??

----------

